# أياك يارب ادعــــو في ازمنة الضيق !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*أياك يارب ادعــــو في ازمنة الضيق. 
اليك اصرخ متلهفآ في ساعة الالم هذه 
أتوسل اليك 
ايها الرب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء
يا من تمتحن عبيدك بالمحن والشــــدائد 
امنحني صبرآ جميلآ على هذه الشدة
واحفظ لي بصبري اجرآ جميلآ
و لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء
كذلك على الآرض . 
ارحمني
وهلم الى معونتي ايها الرب الآله
واضيء عـــــيني وذهني وانشلني 
بنعمتك من هذه المحنه 
ولك المجد
مـــدى الدهـــور
اميـــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

> *امنحني صبرآ جميلآ على هذه الشدة*
> * واحفظ لي بصبري اجرآ جميلآ*
> * و لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء*
> * كذلك على الآرض . *
> ...



استجب إلى صلاتى يا رب 

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى كتير يا دونا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

اميـــن يا دونا

شكراااااااااا جزيلا  على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

آمين ....دونا ...وربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أبريل 2009)

> أياك يارب ادعــــو في ازمنة الضيق.
> اليك اصرخ متلهفآ في ساعة الالم هذه
> أتوسل اليك
> ايها الرب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء
> ...


امين

صلاة روعة 
مرسي محبة الرب ترعاكـــــــــــــ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> استجب إلى صلاتى يا رب
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــن يا دونا
> 
> شكراااااااااا جزيلا  على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى يا كليمووو على مشار كتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين ....دونا ...وربنا يباركك



*ميرسى يا قمررر على مشاركتك
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة روعة
> مرسي محبة الرب ترعاكـــــــــــــ​



*ميرسى ليكى على مرورك ومشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*ارحمني
وهلم الى معونتي ايها الرب الآله
واضيء عـــــيني وذهني وانشلني 
بنعمتك من هذه المحنه 
ولك المجد
مـــدى الدهـــور*​

*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ارحمني
> وهلم الى معونتي ايها الرب الآله
> واضيء عـــــيني وذهني وانشلني
> بنعمتك من هذه المحنه
> ...








[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## ROMMEL (3 يوليو 2009)

شكــرا على الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يوليو 2009)

*امين
صلاة جميلة

الرب معك ويقويكي يا دونا

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2009)

rommel قال:


> شكــرا على الصلاة الجميلة



*ميرررسى لمشاركتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *امين
> صلاة جميلة
> 
> الرب معك ويقويكي يا دونا
> ...



*ميرررسى يا رجعا
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أمين ياربُ

صلآه رأئعهَ
تسلمين ياعسل

الرب يحميكِ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*أياك يارب ادعــــو في ازمنة الضيق.
اليك اصرخ متلهفآ في ساعة الالم هذه
أتوسل اليك
ايها الرب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء
يا من تمتحن عبيدك بالمحن والشــــدائد
امنحني صبرآ جميلآ على هذه الشدة
واحفظ لي بصبري اجرآ جميلآ
و لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء
كذلك على الآرض .
ارحمني
وهلم الى معونتي ايها الرب الآله
واضيء عـــــيني وذهني وانشلني
بنعمتك من هذه المحنه
ولك المجد
مـــدى الدهـــور
اميـــــــــــــــــــن




أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
شكـــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## maroo maroo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

امين امين
ررربنا ياااااركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> أمين ياربُ
> 
> صلآه رأئعهَ
> تسلمين ياعسل
> ...



*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *أياك يارب ادعــــو في ازمنة الضيق.
> اليك اصرخ متلهفآ في ساعة الالم هذه
> أتوسل اليك
> ايها الرب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء
> ...



*امييييييييييين
ميرسى على المشاركه
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> امين امين
> ررربنا ياااااركك



*ميررررررسى يا مارو
ربنا معاكى*


----------

